# clicking noise on dash



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

It usually end up hearing it when i am on the freeway. It sounds like it might be what ever makes the blinker noise bouncing around. Has anyone else heard this? Any ideas?:confused


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. It turned out to be the lower dash panel mounts (under the streering wheel). I took it apart and used a small amount of grease where there was contact to the main dash panel.......Fixed.




gtoforspeed said:


> It usually end up hearing it when i am on the freeway. It sounds like it might be what ever makes the blinker noise bouncing around. Has anyone else heard this? Any ideas?:confused


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

I had a similar clicking rattle under the dash. When I took the panels off below I found a cross member with two thin peices of metal. I put non-firction tape on them so that they would not touch together. The noise went away.

This noise is on a 2006. The 2004 that I had was rattle free.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

I have the same thing, trying to find the source


----------

